# anyone watch food network channel?



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

ANyone a fan of the food network channel? I like watching the different shows and have actually found many of the dishes doable. As far as ease Alton Brown seems to have broken done everything to a science. I also like Easy Entertaining. Besides the FNC i dig Take Home Chef on TLC.
Anyone else watch these shows or am I by myself.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You are not alone.Alton is the Bill Nye the science guy of the food channel...


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I like Alton also but I really like Giada De Laurentis and it is only partly because of the food.



scottie


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

volfan said:


> I like Alton also but I really like Giada De Laurentis and it is only partly because of the food.
> 
> scottie


:tpd:

Alton is really intersting and actually simplifies complex dishes a bit. Giada is hot, although a bit thin. Definately better looking than rachel ray, seems a bit more sophisticated, and her voice doesn't make me want to jump from my balcony. Now if only she'd do an fhm spread like ray...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't watch it too often. I like to try and catch the 30 minute meals that Racheal Ray does. Her voice is terrible and she seems to be on TV everywhere anymore. Has a daytime show now. I like Paula Dean too. Haven't ever watched Alton but with the way everyone's talking about him I'll have to catch the show.

I can't wait until we can add onto this old barn and make my kitchen twice the size it is.. I love to cook but HATE my kitchen now. Nothing worse than no work space.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Alton for sure. I also like Paula Deen, she cracks me up. Unwrapped is always good and 30 min meals.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I dont watch any show regularly, but Ill often put it on when I get home early from work or if Im laying around being lazy on Sunday...Ray is annoying though, I try to avoid that one. Giada def. needs to eat more of her own food, but hey I wouldnt kick her out of bed  Paula Deen is great too...

For those who like cooking shows, public television has some good ones too, Lidias Kitchen, Jacques Pepin (no relation to the master roller  ) are my favorites. They have some others too which are decent but the names are escaping me at the moment...


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Giada def. needs to eat more of her own food, but hey I wouldnt kick her out of bed


:tpd: you couldn't have said it better, my friend. She and her food make me go :dr


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

The FNC is one of the best channels out there, but then again I love to cook and smoke ( O' wait I also combine both of them) Alton is great if you actually want to understand the y's of cooking.


----------



## Bankshot1101 (Oct 29, 2006)

I miss all of the shows with guys, Like Essence of Emeril, Malto Mario, East Meets West with Ming Tsai, WolfGang puck. I love Good Eat though, even though my girlfriend cant stand the show. haha. 

I hate Giada delarentis, Paula Dean, and Sarah Lee. Nothing sexist. They just get on my nerves. Expecially Giada, it all about her body and not the food. If i wanted to look at a women at that time, i would not be watching the foodnetwork. Her smile is annoying and how she only accents italian words...well over pronounces with an accent.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Food Network is the only channel we get  as Mrs. Linder is currently in culinary school.

I really enjoy Rachel Ray's traveling on $40 a day.


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

I watch Foodtv everyday. I love Iron Chef America, Good Eats, and 30 minute meals. I would take Rachel Ray over Giada any day. Not saying Giada is ugly, but her head is massive. And I think I could overlook Rachel's cheesy attitude because she has the ASSets to get by.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

mastershogun said:


> As far as ease Alton Brown seems to have broken done everything to a science. Anyone else watch these shows or am I by myself.


I do watch that station often...

Alton Brown is pretty good. Too much kitsch, but has some talent and good ideas. Other than him, most of the FoodTV shows are too basic in cooking skill.

PBS blows away FoodTV with insightful cooking shows like Julia Child, Jacques Pepin...


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I do watch that station often...
> 
> Alton Brown is pretty good. Too much kitsch, but has some talent and good ideas. Other than him, most of the FoodTV shows are too basic in cooking skill.
> 
> PBS blows away FoodTV with insightful cooking shows like Julia Child, Jacques Pepin...


I think Mario Batali is OK. He gives simple and good recipes or techniques that you can make while watching the show. It is easy to cook his stuff at home. He was doing the 30 minute meal thing before Rachal Ray started to kiss Oprah's ass.


----------



## mtvtrvlr (Jun 7, 2005)

Lewshus said:


> I watch Foodtv everyday. I love Iron Chef America, Good Eats, and 30 minute meals. I would take Rachel Ray over Giada any day. Not saying Giada is ugly, but her head is massive. And I think I could overlook Rachel's cheesy attitude because she has the ASSets to get by.


 :tpd: I think Giada is fine, big head and all, but I agree with you about Rachel something about her ASSets, she is a bit cheesy but I think she would would be fun to hang out with; not shy about getting into the food and drink.I wonder how she feels about cigars. Watch Alton every night but I enjoy just about all the shows especially Flay BBQueing. I watch it everyday It's part of my job, I've got a 32 " Sony Vega HD next to my desk.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

mtvtrvlr said:


> I watch it everyday It's part of my job, I've got a 32 " Sony Vega HD next to my desk.


Now that sounds like an interesting job!


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Food network is one of the things I miss about not being in the states. I liked watching Iron Chef and Flay's new show where he challenges different chefs at their speciality. It was funny watching him try to make a wedding cake.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I do watch that station often...
> 
> Alton Brown is pretty good. Too much kitsch, but has some talent and good ideas. Other than him, most of the FoodTV shows are too basic in cooking skill.
> 
> PBS blows away FoodTV with insightful cooking shows like Julia Child, Jacques Pepin...


I like AB & Iron Chef. Most of the others are not that good, in my opinion, but I have used their ideas.

The PBS show that has chefs from around the world is very good, I can't think of the name, something like "Chefs From Around the World," with the narrator with an accent, either French or British--good show.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I never miss Good Eats. I DVR all the shows, and then transfer them to VHS as I am learning a lot about how to cook from Alton. The entertainment angle kind of gets on my nerves, but his show is very down-to-earth, and is very practical. Too much froo-froo crap on most shows turns me off; no, I will never make some of those damn French dishes I see so often, but I would love to know how to make great omelettes, meat loaf and such.

I watch Iron Chef periodically. I never miss Good Deal with Dave Lieberman either, on Saturday mornings. My wife loves watching Rachel Ray (I'd cut off both of my ears if she would promise to stop talking tomorrow) and Unwrapped.

I really like Feasting on Asphalt - long live road food!!! And I catch Paula Deen sometimes, she makes some great food, but if I ate like that every day I would not be around much longer to smoke cigars, which is what it's all really about.

Check out Anthony Bourdains No Reservations on the Travel Channel - and Gordon Ramsey has a show on BBCA about turning around failing restaurants called Ramseys Kitchen Nightmares that I got a big kick out of.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I love to tune in to watch Giada's show. There aren't many tv chefs who are as classy and easy on the eyes as she is.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I watch Anything with Nigella. Can't get enough of her!


----------

